# This is for my Sunday get together



## The Missing Link (Apr 14, 2006)

I’m having my family over an Easter party Sunday.  

I hope everyone enjoys the show there will be more picture come Saturday and Sunday.

http://img136.imageshack.us/slideshow/p ... 18pkg.smil


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 15, 2006)

Nice ML! Did you seperate the point from the flat before you cooked it?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 15, 2006)

Looking great so far Chris!  I wish I was cooking something today!!!!  :-(


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 15, 2006)

If I was in Texas I'd invite myself over tomorrow!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Apr 15, 2006)

That looks sweeeeet!
 =D>  =D>  =D>


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 15, 2006)

Are you doing them on your'e Char Griller?
Thats alot of meat :!:


----------



## The Missing Link (Apr 15, 2006)

Captain Morgan come on! 

Puff yes that  all going on the chargriller.

Nick Prochilo  Yes I seperate the point from the flat before I cooked it I like the way it came out the last time I did it so i'm repeating.


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 15, 2006)

Have fun, don't forget the pics :!:


----------



## The Missing Link (Apr 15, 2006)

puff you know we better than that don't you! :grin:  I don't know if I could evan get away with not post any picture on hear.


----------



## john pen (Apr 15, 2006)

man, Id rather be cooking than working all weekend..Looks good...more pics ..


----------



## Green Hornet (Apr 15, 2006)

john pen said:
			
		

> man, Id rather be cooking than working all weekend..Looks good...more pics ..


I heard THAT! 
And I agree! Thank God I have Internet access at work :!:


----------



## The Missing Link (Apr 16, 2006)

I had a Great Easter My kids and family had a great time the barbecue was great. The brisket came out a lot sooner than I was thinking but no harm done the pork butt was very good I forgot to take picture of the pork. 

This one is for Larry your rub is *outstanding*.

Hear are the pictures of today.

http://img98.imageshack.us/slideshow/pl ... 61rxb.smil[/b]


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Apr 17, 2006)

The Missing Link said:
			
		

> I had a Great Easter My kids and family had a great time the barbecue was great. The brisket came out a lot sooner than I was thinking but no harm done the pork butt was very good I forgot to take picture of the pork.
> 
> This one is for Larry your rub is *outstanding*.
> 
> ...



That looks great...very moist.
Adorable kids too


----------



## Finney (Apr 17, 2006)

Links don't seem to work today.  :badgrin:


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Apr 17, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Links don't seem to work today.  :badgrin:



Gotta take that [/b] off the end.

http://img98.imageshack.us/slideshow/pl ... 61rxb.smil


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 17, 2006)

The Missing Link said:
			
		

> I had a Great Easter My kids and family had a great time the barbecue was great. The brisket came out a lot sooner than I was thinking but no harm done the pork butt was very good I forgot to take picture of the pork.
> 
> This one is for Larry your rub is *outstanding*.
> 
> ...



Thanks Link, I'm glad you like it!  That is one of the finest, moist briskets I've seen in a long time!!  Fantastic!

You've got some beautiful children too!


----------



## Griff (Apr 17, 2006)

Now I know why the Easter Bunny didn't make it to my house. All the eggs were left at Link's.

Griff


----------



## Finney (Apr 17, 2006)

imageshack isn't working for me today.  :tant:  :tant:  :tant:


----------



## The Missing Link (Apr 17, 2006)

Finney clear your cookies and than give it a try.

Larry I don't know what I can say about your product the flavor was there it had a great texture to it and the color of the bark was Fantastic! 

Larry how long did it take you to come up with the rub.

Thanks guys, I had a lot fun! I have had no time hear lately to do any barbecue so I was looking forward when I got ask to barbecue. 

Thanks,
Missing Link. :grin:


----------



## Finney (Apr 17, 2006)

That didn't work.  The page loads, I just don't get the pics. :-(


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 17, 2006)

Great looking stuff Link =D> , cute kid's too :!: 
How long was your'e cook?


----------



## oompappy (Apr 17, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> That didn't work.  The page loads, I just don't get the pics. :-(



The slideshow only works for me with FireFox for the past few weeks. 
I think they are "fixin" something. The regular pics still work ok with IE.


----------



## Finney (Apr 17, 2006)

oompappy said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great. :-X 
I don't have the plugins needed on the work computer.  :-X 
Oh well, maybe another day.


----------



## allie (Apr 17, 2006)

Don't feel bad, Finney!  More times than not, all I can see is one pic, it will fade out and come back.  Every now and then I see more.  Everyone is commenting on your kids and the eggs, ML, I can't even see them!

I will say that "All Sliced Up" pic looks delicious!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 17, 2006)

I got nothing.  Pretty sure I'm all plugged in and everything.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 17, 2006)

Well too bad for you guys who couldn't view the slide show, it was great! Nice job link!


----------



## cflatt (Apr 17, 2006)

hmmm...same boat as Finney here. the page loads but no  pics


----------



## The Missing Link (Apr 17, 2006)

I'm sorry that some of you were not able to see my slide show. I have reposted the picture. I hope you all enjoyed the pictures I had a great time doing it for you all.




,

,

,

,

,

,

,


----------



## wittdog (Apr 17, 2006)

Nice looking kids they’re cute. How long did it take them to find the eggs? The brisket looks great, nice smoke ring, looks nice and juicy. Sliced to perfection.  Now I wish I would have done one.


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2006)

Looks like a great time was had by all !!


----------



## The Missing Link (Apr 17, 2006)

puff & wittdog the total cook was 12 hours the brisket came off  at 71/2 hours it was a lot sooner than I had plan. The pork butt took all 12 hours to cook but it was fun.


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 17, 2006)

The Missing Link said:
			
		

> puff & wittdog the total cook was 12 hours the brisket came off  at 71/2 hours it was a lot sooner than I had plan. The pork butt took all 12 hours to cook but it was fun.



You gotta' love that Char Griller :!:


----------



## Finney (Apr 18, 2006)

=D>  Thanks for adding the pics Link.  I really enjoyed them.  The brisket looked great. =D>


----------

